# Eheim Skim 350 Modifications review



## Hufsa

I recently purchased an Eheim Skim 350 and found myself in the same spot as many others, needing to shrimp and fish-proof the skimmer opening.
I have tried out various materials and figured I would list them here for the benefit of others 

Modification number 1 was a covering of this very fine mesh, repurposed from a bird cage seed catcher from ebay. The mesh is completely baby shrimp proof but almost completely inhibited the functioning of the skimmer.
(Skimmer part +final modification for scale in photos).






Modification number 2 was this mosquito netting made to cover your head. I bought mine from a local store but found a very similar looking product on ebay. It should be possible to get the material in black as well. This mesh should keep out all but the absolutely smallest baby shrimp, but you lose some effectiveness of the skimmer. The modified skimmer head will need to be cleaned often.





Modification number 3 is a stiff mesh made of plastic. If the ebay link expires some time in the future, it can be found by searching for "Plastic drainage mesh". I cut the mesh to fit between the slots and attached it with synthetic sewing thread under the lip of the head to lock it down. This will only keep out shrimp down to sub-adult size, but I found in my tank that the smallest baby shrimp tend to stay in the plants and not swim about that much so I found it to be an acceptable tradeoff. With this mesh the skimmer function is barely disturbed, but it needs to be kept an eye on, because a few plant leaves will clog it up and the skimmer will suck down the head and stop skimming.



 



Modification number 4 is stainless steel mesh cannibalized from a shrimp intake guard. It goes inside the slots like in the second picture here that I have shamelessly stolen from the internet. This mesh is much too fine and the water just bypasses the mesh and flows over the top. You could probably experiment with different densities of mesh to find one where the water will go mostly unimpeded through the holes while keeping critters out. I have not tested this one for long as there is a chance fish will go over the top and end up in the skimmer. That was not a risk I was willing to take.



 



Modification number 5 is my favorite so far. The mesh is from a black loofah. The mesh is stretchy and easy to wrap around things, but a bit delicate so take care when cleaning it and dont pull too hard. It also happens to be my favorite material for use in securing pump outlets from athletic and suicidal fish. Its attached with a cable tie. The modification steals a little bit of movement room from the skimmer. The water goes through this mesh very easily and since the surface is larger it can take more than two plant leaves before clogging. Should keep out shrimp down to sub-adult size. It impedes skimmer function only slightly more than number 3, but still allows for effective skimming.



 




Hope this post helps if others need to modify their skimmers, or if they are like me and love a bit of DIY they have some ideas for materials to hoard


----------



## kilnakorr

Good post, but I find the product itself to be hard to clean. You could get a sunsun fo 1/4 of the price, which comes with a fish guard. Shrimps can get in, but it's a bit transparent, so just lift the top to let them out🙂 No nore taken the stuff apart either to clean


----------



## H.Alves

I have the same skimmer and have used something similar to number 5. I found it worked to prevent adult shrimps and fish inside but functionality was greatly impaired. I still havent found a perfect fix for it. I know green aqua are selling a #d printed replacement part for it, but i havent seen any reviews of it.


----------



## hypnogogia

Came across this for anybody with 3D printing capability.
https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:3869963

The one from Green Aqua is 9 Euro plus £18 postage!


----------



## Wookii

I went through many of these options with my Eheim 350 - it still managed to kill two fish.

IModification No.6 - stick the Skim 350 in the classified and get an APS SKIM-2 - sooooo much better than the Eheim; much faster and easier to maintain, much greater surface area skimming meaning it takes much longer to clog, a transparent body to easily spot trapped shrimp etc. I have two now and they both work great.


----------



## kilnakorr

@Wookii 
Yes! I mentioned sunsun earlier which is the same model (SUNSUN JY-03).


I love how you can just pull out the floss and rinse without taking it apart.


----------



## jameson_uk

I have cut a piece of coarse sponge to fit the top floating section. Doesn't seem to affect the flow but has kept the shrimp out


----------



## Nuno Gomes

Most skimmers are death traps but the worst I've seen is the eheim skim 350.....ridiculous considering it's pretty expensive. 

I'd recommend a skimmer that can be found by looking up JY-01, it's very cheap and comes with a guard. It won't keep shrimp out but most fish will be safe.


----------



## LondonDragon

I have created my own and used a 3D printer to print it out:





Slightly bigger than the original but works great and protects fish and shrimp from entering it.

I have been working on a new version:





I have started working from scratch on a new smaller version to mimic the original size, but has issues floating other than at the minum speed of the skimmer! so I am trying a couple of different options


----------



## Wookii

LondonDragon said:


> I have created my own and used a 3D printer to print it out:
> 
> View attachment 152452
> 
> Slightly bigger than the original but works great and protects fish and shrimp from entering it.
> 
> I have been working on a new version:
> 
> View attachment 152453
> 
> I have started working from scratch on a new smaller version to mimic the original size, but has issues floating other than at the minum speed of the skimmer! so I am trying a couple of different options



Fantastic work! I'm always amazed what can be done at home with these new 3D printers!


----------



## LondonDragon

Wookii said:


> Fantastic work! I'm always amazed what can be done at home with these new 3D printers!


Learned these new skills while on lockdown (usinf the printer and the 3D modelling software) printing face shield frames for the local health organizations due to the lack of PPE at the start of the lockdown, was printing that non stop for 6 weeks until the gorvernement managed to catch up.

Since then I have been seeing what else I can use it for while I have the borrowed printer at home and its been pretty cool so far, possibilities are endless 

Now considering purchasing my own printer


----------



## Wookii

LondonDragon said:


> Learned these new skills while on lockdown (usinf the printer and the 3D modelling software) printing face shield frames for the local health organizations due to the lack of PPE at the start of the lockdown, was printing that non stop for 6 weeks until the gorvernement managed to catch up.
> 
> Since then I have been seeing what else I can use it for while I have the borrowed printer at home and its been pretty cool so far, possibilities are endless
> 
> Now considering purchasing my own printer



I bet its fascinating watching it printing up layer by layer and forming the object you had in your imagination and visualised on screen. Can the surfaces be sanded smooth once its printed?


----------



## LondonDragon

Wookii said:


> Can the surfaces be sanded smooth once its printed?


To some extend yes, can also be spray painted!


----------



## hypnogogia

What about just 3D printing a little grate that fits into existing floating insert?


----------



## LondonDragon

hypnogogia said:


> What about just 3D printing a little grate that fits into existing floating insert?


That is also a possibility, Green Aqua sell one which I think is exactly that, two different molds combined into one! but if you are going to do that then you might aswell just cut some mesh and just place that on top (the bottom of a tropica plant pot works just as well  )

My original print was exactly that, just something that you place on top of the original skimmer floating head.


----------



## Tim Harrison

I've given up trying to modify mine with mesh or whatnot. It never seems to skim as efficiently afterwards. Instead I have it on a timer. It comes on for 10 mins every hour...less time for shrimp and fish to get sucked in, more time for them to escape if they do. So far I've found zero fish or shrimp in the skimmer. And the surface remains totally free of scum.


----------



## Nuno Gomes

Tim Harrison said:


> I've given up trying to modify mine with mesh or whatnot. It never seems to skim as efficiently afterwards. Instead I have it on a timer. It comes on for 10 mins every hour...less time for shrimp and fish to get sucked in, more time for them to escape if they do. So far I've found zero fish or shrimp in the skimmer. And the surface remains totally free of scum.



The problem with that is that small fish or shrimp will be able to go into the outflow of the skimmer and get crushed by the impelled when it starts up again.....


----------



## Tim Harrison

Good point


----------



## Andrew Butler

Tim Harrison said:


> I've given up trying to modify mine with mesh or whatnot. It never seems to skim as efficiently afterwards. Instead I have it on a timer. It comes on for 10 mins every hour...less time for shrimp and fish to get sucked in, more time for them to escape if they do. So far I've found zero fish or shrimp in the skimmer. And the surface remains totally free of scum.


I used to employ this method but am sure Paulo will be able to print something to do the job efficiently given experimentation.


----------



## jaypeecee

Hi Everyone,

This is what I made for my skim350:

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/do-healthy-plants-release-organics.59194/page-2#post-580301

It would have been a very simple matter for Eheim to include something like this with the skimmer itself. They must have known from customer feedback that the design had an inherent flaw. My theory is that the skim350 was designed by someone who had never kept fish, shrimps, etc. - ever!

JPC


----------



## Andrew Butler

jaypeecee said:


> This is what I made for my skim350


worth adding a photo of your version here JPC?
A bit less material and time to print.



LondonDragon said:


> That is also a possibility, Green Aqua sell one which I think is exactly that, two different molds combined into one!


Did you ever experiment with this one Paulo? I liked the look of the adjustability it showed.


----------



## LondonDragon

Andrew Butler said:


> Did you ever experiment with this one Paulo? I liked the look of the adjustability it showed.


They don't look 3D printed to me, at least the base unit.


----------



## Andrew Butler

LondonDragon said:


> They don't look 3D printed to me, at least the base unit.


Can't share the photo but I think it is; likely with smaller layers.


----------



## Andrew Butler

Here's the link to the current model
https://greenaqua.hu/en/green-aqua-skim-350-uszo-garnelavedelemmel.html?nosto=frontpage-nosto-5


----------



## LondonDragon

Andrew Butler said:


> Here's the link to the current model
> https://greenaqua.hu/en/green-aqua-skim-350-uszo-garnelavedelemmel.html?nosto=frontpage-nosto-5


If postage is not a lot, then they are pretty cheap anyway  specially if they will protect your expensive shrimp from their death! 

I was just messing around since I have a printer in the house at the moment


----------



## CooKieS

Wookii said:


> I went through many of these options with my Eheim 350 - it still managed to kill two fish.
> 
> IModification No.6 - stick the Skim 350 in the classified and get an APS SKIM-2 - sooooo much better than the Eheim; much faster and easier to maintain, much greater surface area skimming meaning it takes much longer to clog, a transparent body to easily spot trapped shrimp etc. I have two now and they both work great.
> 
> View attachment 152108




Thanks to this topic, I just bought this one for 9€ from aliexpress.

I used to mod my eheim skim 350, but even with an 3d printed guard, doesn't seem to work properly...and without it has managed to kill one otocinclus and 3 corydoras habrosus.


----------



## Tim Harrison

May have a far simpler solution to the problem. So far it's working just fine and has less of an impact on tank aesthetics...


----------



## jaypeecee

Hi @Tim Harrison 

So, you've removed the top section + float? I guess you remove the readily-accessible sponge every day or so, give it a rinse - then pop it back in place? Is it effective in removing surface film? How long have you had one running like this?

It certainly looks worth a try.

JPC


----------



## Tim Harrison

Yes I've just removed the top section etc, it's been running a couple of days like that. So far it's kept the surface film at bay, but it might be too early to draw any definitive conclusions. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Hufsa

Hufsa said:


> View attachment 150532
> 
> View attachment 150536



Small update on my skimmer guard recommendations. Boraras species (Mosquito etc) can fit through the holes of both the loofah mesh, and the black mesh. 
The black mesh has holes approx 2,5 mm diagonally, and apparently this is enough for them to squeeze through. 
Sadly I have lost one boraras with each of these 
Right now the skimmer has been removed from the tank, but I have designed a 3D printed top with 1,2 mm slots that should hopefully keep them out.
I will report back later with the results, and if the skimmer replacement is successful, also the 3D file so people can print it themselves.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

I’ve used stainless mesh on my other skimmer to stop all but the tiniest shrimp being sucked in. It is a problem with any system with a surface intake. I’ve heard of folks having the same problem with a weir filter.


----------



## Wookii

Hufsa said:


> Small update on my skimmer guard recommendations. Boraras species (Mosquito etc) can fit through the holes of both the loofah mesh, and the black mesh.
> The black mesh has holes approx 2,5 mm diagonally, and apparently this is enough for them to squeeze through.
> Sadly I have lost one boraras with each of these
> Right now the skimmer has been removed from the tank, but I have designed a 3D printed top with 1,2 mm slots that should hopefully keep them out.
> I will report back later with the results, and if the skimmer replacement is successful, also the 3D file so people can print it themselves.



Without wishing to bang the same old drum - for a tenner delivered, the APS skimmer is a far better solution than then Eheim unit. I lined mine with mine mesh which fish (I have a shoal of Boraras too) definitely can't get through:








Very small shrimp can occasionally get through, but there is enough room, and enough water, in the main body that they survive in there just fine if you have the main skimmer body deep enough in the water.


----------



## jameson_uk

Wookii said:


> Without wishing to bang the same old drum - for a tenner delivered, the APS skimmer is a far better solution than then Eheim unit. I lined mine with mine mesh which fish (I have a shoal of Boraras too) definitely can't get through:



I just stuck a spong in the top of mine. This seems to not affect flow and shrimps don't seem to find their way in any more. Not as nice looking as your mesh


----------



## Wookii

jameson_uk said:


> I just stuck a spong in the top of mine. This seems to not affect flow and shrimps don't seem to find their way in any more. Not as nice looking as your mesh



Good idea that - does it still draw water through the sponge then?


----------



## jameson_uk

Wookii said:


> Good idea that - does it still draw water through the sponge then?


Yes, seems to without any noticeable impact on the flow.


----------



## Hufsa

Wookii said:


> Without wishing to bang the same old drum - for a tenner delivered, the APS skimmer is a far better solution than then Eheim unit. I lined mine with mine mesh which fish (I have a shoal of Boraras too) definitely can't get through:
> 
> Very small shrimp can occasionally get through, but there is enough room, and enough water, in the main body that they survive in there just fine if you have the main skimmer body deep enough in the water.





jameson_uk said:


> I just stuck a spong in the top of mine. This seems to not affect flow and shrimps don't seem to find their way in any more. Not as nice looking as your mesh



Yeah this off brand skimmer looks pretty good. Is apparently 2 centimeters taller and a teensy bit wider, but not that much bigger really. 
I might get one just because the square head looks easier to modify.. 🤔

I remember being in the LFS, picking the Eheim Skim off the shelf and trying to remember if I hadnt read something about some people having problems with some kind of skimmer.. 
Then I thought, "Nah, how could I possibly go wrong with Eheim." And bought it 

It doesnt seem to be shrimp thats the huge problem, they may get in but they can take some time being just partially submerged. 
But I think the fish that enter exhaust themselves to death flailing and flopping around down there.

I tried adding sponge to the top of the Eheim, but it added too much weight/resistance to the skimmer, so the entire thing was sucked underwater. 
A custom 3D print with more bouyancy should make it possible. Having the sponge at the top is my plan B if 1,2 mm slots dont keep the poor suicidal fish out.
I realise im playing on Hardcore Difficulty mode with trying to keep the tiniest fish out of it while still trying to get the skimmer functioning well.

I saw the tip of removing the entire upper part of the Skim, but this makes it super sensitive to water level changes, and the pump will run dry very quickly if the water level drops.


----------



## jaypeecee

Wookii said:


> Without wishing to bang the same old drum - for a tenner delivered, the APS skimmer is a far better solution than then Eheim unit.


Hi @Wookii 

I have an Eheim _skim350_ and am therefore interested in what you are using. Does the APS skimmer run from an airline? How often do you need to clean the sponge filter? And, finally, what is the width of the inlet slots?

TIA.

JPC


----------



## Wookii

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Wookii
> 
> I have an Eheim _skim350_ and am therefore interested in what you are using. Does the APS skimmer run from an airline? How often do you need to clean the sponge filter? And, finally, what is the width of the inlet slots?
> 
> TIA.
> 
> JPC



Hi Jay,

No, it doesn’t run on an airline, it has an electric pump like the Eheim. If you are thinking of the airline you can see in @jameson_uk’s photo above, that is just an optional bubbler tube you can fit to the little removable outlet pipe.

As far as the sponge, this doesn’t come with it - it comes with a bit of filter floss - I just swapped it out for some black filter foam so I could clean and reuse it easily.

You can clean it as often as you like. I did mine weekly, but have left it a fortnight with no I’ll effects. Because the floating weir section has such a large area it’s very difficult to clog up also, even if you have a lot of loose leaves. Unlike the Eheim one which seems to clog daily and start spitting out air bubbles.

It’s also a lot easier to maintain than the Eheim, as you can lift the sponge out from the top with a pair of tweezers easily without having to remove the whole unit.

The inlet slots are 2mm wide. Without the mesh, larger shrimp can get in fairly easily, and they do try hard to get in - let’s face it that sponge is a shrimp buffet - so the mesh I added stops them, and I only got the odd juvenile in there after the modification, who happily reside in there until cleaning day.


----------



## jameson_uk

Indeed I have the Venturi installed but it is optional.

I run mine with filter floss in (and the sponge on top). I clean it weekly (and normally replace the floss every other week).

I was regularly getting shrimp in there before I added the sponge but I haven't found a single one in there since. Not sure if the sponge gives them something to cling onto so they can save up their energy and escape it whether it is just luck but the fact I have had zero shrimp in several months suggests it works


----------



## jaypeecee

Hi @Wookii



Wookii said:


> No, it doesn’t run on an airline, it has an electric pump like the Eheim. If you are thinking of the airline you can see in @jameson_uk’s photo above, that is just an optional bubbler tube you can fit to the little removable outlet pipe.


Ah, that's good news.


Wookii said:


> As far as the sponge, this doesn’t come with it - it comes with a bit of filter floss - I just swapped it out for some black filter foam so I could clean and reuse it easily.


No problem there then.


Wookii said:


> You can clean it as often as you like. I did mine weekly, but have left it a fortnight with no I’ll effects. Because the floating weir section has such a large area it’s very difficult to clog up also, even if you have a lot of loose leaves. Unlike the Eheim one which seems to clog daily and start spitting out air bubbles.


Yes, the Eheim _skim350_ drives me nuts. It clogs up within a few days and that's when it's just removing the oily film that can develop on the water surface. And then it's a challenge to position it to prevent it behaving like a soda stream drinks mixer!


Wookii said:


> It’s also a lot easier to maintain than the Eheim, as you can lift the sponge out from the top with a pair of tweezers easily without having to remove the whole unit.


Yes, and what could be easier than that? Great!


Wookii said:


> The inlet slots are 2mm wide.


Excellent!

I forgot to ask if it's quiet in operation.

Thanks a lot.

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee

jameson_uk said:


> Indeed I have the Venturi installed but it is optional.
> 
> I run mine with filter floss in (and the sponge on top). I clean it weekly (and normally replace the floss every other week).
> 
> I was regularly getting shrimp in there before I added the sponge but I haven't found a single one in there since. Not sure if the sponge gives them something to cling onto so they can save up their energy and escape it whether it is just luck but the fact I have had zero shrimp in several months suggests it works


Hi @jameson_uk 

Many thanks for your reply and photo.

JPC


----------



## Wookii

jaypeecee said:


> I forgot to ask if it's quiet in operation.



Yep, pretty much silent.


----------



## Wolf6

I use this insert for the eheim skimmer: EHEIM SKIM 350 Float Insert. It works fine this far. But I only run it half an hour in the morning and half an hour at night, which is enough to keep the surface clean. Havent had any shrimp inside of it yet (taiwan bees and cherry shrimp). Havent had any fish in it either, but my smallest fish are ember tetra so not the tiniest of all


----------



## jaypeecee

Hi Folks,

There are various threads here on UKAPS showing what people have done to fix this design flaw. Here is what I did with mine:

Do Healthy Plants Release Organics?

I should point out that my 'fix' probably would not be effective with tiny shrimplets. My objective was to keep my fish safe.

But, I still don't like the Eheim _skim350_.

JPC


----------



## Hufsa

My SunSun skimmer arrived yesterday and I am very pleased. 
Unmodified it takes it all of 4-5 seconds to completely clear ALL the surface scum. And I had a lot. 
After gleefully watching it scarf down the scum, I set into action to make it safe for Boraras / tiny fish. 

It definitely does the best job when its completely unmodified, so if I didnt have such small fish I would leave it as it is, and set it on a timer, so that shrimp may escape periodically.

Right now its running with a piece of black coarse sponge in the top, I think its 10 PPI. 
Effectiveness was increased when I removed the core of the sponge and left only the square circumference. 

I tried @Wookii 's mesh modification too, how do you get your mesh to stay close to the walls of the skimmer head? Mine wanted to bend in a bit, but maybe its a softer material than yours.

All in all so far really happy with the purchase. Im considering getting a second one just to have at hand. But will give it a bit of time to see how it performs over time first. Can recommend


----------



## Wookii

Hufsa said:


> I tried @Wookii 's mesh modification too, how do you get your mesh to stay close to the walls of the skimmer head? Mine wanted to bend in a bit, but maybe its a softer material than yours.



I cut the mesh into four separate pieces, and superglued them in place. It's a bit fiddly - I used a couple of cocktail sticks, one to apply the glue to various points on the inside of the skimmer head, and the second to press/hold the mesh down until the glue had started to bond onto it, then dipping it under the tap to help it set quicker.


----------



## Hanuman

This Eheim skim350 has been giving me headaches for the past 3 weeks. I used to have it for over a year on the left front side of my tank and NEVER did I have any shrimps or fish caught. Now I moved it to the right back corner for several reason and now shrimps are being caught regularly. I also lost 2 ottos. I have tried different sorts of mods but really not satisfied with how the skimmer behaves. The one that works the best so far is this one but the floater sometimes jumps around.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet

I’ve had a variety of different skimmers over the years and I haven’t found anything that works particularly well long term. I’ve also seen a display tank that had a weir at one end and that still had surface film!


----------



## GHNelson

Think one of the problems is although adjustable it's just too powerful for the purpose it was designed for!
You could always put it on a timer.....but you could still have casualties!
Or try packing filter wool in the chamber.
hoggie


----------



## jaypeecee

Hi Folks,

I'm still reasonably happy with the mod I did to my skim350 as shown here:






						Do Healthy Plants Release Organics?
					

Yep activated carbon impregnated foam or polyurethane foam will absorb the oils.It works by absorbing them.Is the foam polyurethane foam?  Hi @MJQMJQ  I'm not sure whether it's polyurethane foam or some other polymer. Sorry to be pedantic but I would have thought carbon-impregnated foam would...



					www.ukaps.org
				




The 'strainer' needs to be very lightweight in order not to interfere with the buoyancy of the floating section. I made it from what I recall was a sink plug-hole strainer.

JPC


----------



## Wolf6

Hanuman said:


> This Eheim skim350 has been giving me headaches for the past 3 weeks. I used to have it for over a year on the left front side of my tank and NEVER did I have any shrimps or fish caught. Now I moved it to the right back corner for several reason and now shrimps are being caught regularly. I also lost 2 ottos. I have tried different sorts of mods but really not satisfied with how the skimmer behaves. The one that works the best so far is this one but the floater sometimes jumps around.


Why don't you try the eheim insert made by eheim themselves? I've had 0 issues since day 1 using it.


----------



## Hanuman

GHNelson said:


> Think one of the problems is although adjustable it's just too powerful for the purpose it was designed for!
> You could always put it on a timer.....but you could still have casualties!
> Or try packing filter wool in the chamber.
> hoggie


Actually it's been on timer since day one. Shrimps are able to get out but if a fish gets caught he wont be able to get out. In fact I have had 2 Ottos and 2 Rasboras caught in there.

There is no perfect solution for this skimmer.


----------



## Hanuman

jaypeecee said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm still reasonably happy with the mod I did to my skim350 as shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do Healthy Plants Release Organics?
> 
> 
> Yep activated carbon impregnated foam or polyurethane foam will absorb the oils.It works by absorbing them.Is the foam polyurethane foam?  Hi @MJQMJQ  I'm not sure whether it's polyurethane foam or some other polymer. Sorry to be pedantic but I would have thought carbon-impregnated foam would...
> 
> 
> 
> www.ukaps.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'strainer' needs to be very lightweight in order not to interfere with the buoyancy of the floating section. I made it from what I recall was a sink plug-hole strainer.
> 
> JPC



Aren't those holes big enough for shrimps to get through?


----------



## Hanuman

Wolf6 said:


> Why don't you try the eheim insert made by eheim themselves? I've had 0 issues since day 1 using it.


In fact I have been trying to source it and wasn't able to find untill I saw your link above. First time I saw it was on a video from a Spanish guy. I think Eheim for some reason is not producing it anymore. It's not even listed on Eheim's website. This said I am pretty sure shrimps can get through that. If you look at my mod above I also had one where the mesh was flush with the floater basically simulating Eheim's insert. That did not prevent shrimps from getting it. In fact one of the Ottos did manage to go in


----------



## Wolf6

Hanuman said:


> In fact I have been trying to source it and wasn't able to find untill I saw your link above. First time I saw it was on a video from a Spanish guy. I think Eheim for some reason is not producing it anymore. It's not even listed on Eheim's website. This said I am pretty sure shrimps can get through that. If you look at my mod above I also had one where the mesh was flush with the floater basically simulating Eheim's insert. That did not prevent shrimps from getting it. In fact one of the Ottos did manage to go in


Its quite possible they discontinued it... shame though, it works excellently (at least for me). Tank has both otto's, cherry and taiwan bee shrimp, this far I've had 0 instances of them getting in the skimmer (3 months or so now). The insert is slightly higher then the original skimmer. I'm sure smaller shrimplets could still pass through tough, but those would just end up inside on the foam untill its turned off again.


----------



## Kalum

This is mine which i've been running for a while, works a treat (have tried a couple of other variants and had the same issues as other but this works well) Occasionally get the odd shrimp stuck on it but if you run it on a timer so it goes off for 15min every hour that should let them get off it









						The Island - ADA 75P - It's been a while....
					

Stunning Which variant?



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## jaypeecee

Hanuman said:


> Aren't those holes big enough for shrimps to get through?


Hi @Hanuman

The _open_ radius of each quadrant is 4.5mm. So, yes, it may not be shrimplet-proof. A layer of fine gauze sitting on top would possibly do the job. You would probably need some dabs of suitable adhesive to hold it in place. If you're interested, just PM me your address and I'll pop one in the post to you - free of charge, of course*.

* I've just noticed that you're in Thailand so that could be a problem!

JPC


----------



## EA James

Hi all, 
Does anyone run the aps skimmer in a tank with a lid?
I’m interested in one of these to replace my eheim 350 for a number of reasons but I have a lid on my EA freshwater tank. Looking at some of the images of the skimmer online it has a long rod attached to the front of it that’s a lot higher than the skimmer itself 

Cheers


----------



## Hufsa

EA James said:


> it has a long rod attached to the front of it that’s a lot higher than the skimmer itself


Nah thats just a bit of stiff airtube for the diffusor bit, you can take that entire part off. No problem to use with a lid.
This skimmer is way better than the Eheim. I use mine with a piece of sponge in the top. It hasnt eaten any fish and still works decently unlike the Eheim


----------



## EA James

@Hufsa that's great, thank you.
I'll get one ordered

Cheers


----------



## jaypeecee

Hi @EA James 

I also have the All Pond Solutions Skim-2. It is an excellent design and a doddle to clean - quite unlike the Eheim skim350.

JPC


----------



## Hanuman

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Hanuman
> 
> The _open_ radius of each quadrant is 4.5mm. So, yes, it may not be shrimplet-proof. A layer of fine gauze sitting on top would possibly do the job. You would probably need some dabs of suitable adhesive to hold it in place. If you're interested, just PM me your address and I'll pop one in the post to you - free of charge, of course*.
> 
> * I've just noticed that you're in Thailand so that could be a problem!
> 
> JPC


Hi and 🙏, that's very kind of you. As you rightfully noted I am in Thailand. Don't worry I can easily source that here. This said I am not sure that mod works well. The fact is that I did try it some time ago and that actually impedes proper water/air flow in and out of the skimmer and tends to end up sinking the floater. Maybe the mesh I used wast too small though. I might try the mod from @Kalum (The Island - ADA 75P - It's been a while....) later on another tank.




 



In the meantime I got really tired of trying to find a decent long term fix so I purchased the SunSun JY-03.  It's only been one day so I can't give a honest opinion on it yet but it does seem to work well. It also seems that any shrimps that would get sucked in there would have better chances of survival than in the Eheim. The only draw back I have seen so far is that the flow regulator is pretty much useless in my opinion. There is very little difference between fully opened and fully closed.


----------



## EA James

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @EA James
> 
> I also have the All Pond Solutions Skim-2. It is an excellent design and a doddle to clean - quite unlike the Eheim skim350.
> 
> JPC



Hi @jaypeecee, Hope you're well

That's good to hear, i have one arriving tomorrow so I'm looking forward to seeing how it performs. I got fed up with the eheim for a number of reasons, such a poor design from a reputable manufacturer! One thing that really bugged me was the cable coming out of the bottom and the suction pads not being strong enough to keep it straight. Every time i look at the side of the tank I'd see a wonky object, very irritating for me 😂

Cheers


----------



## Hanuman

First impressions on the SunSun JY-03. Seems to be working fine and as intended:
1 - The flow regulator is pretty much useless
2 - If you use the ventury port then the valve on top does not always create a full seal and some air is still able to go through
3 - Any shrimp caught will not be able to get out even if the skimmer is turned off. You have to manually remove it. Good thing is the skimmer is transparent so it's easy to check. To circumvent having to remove shrimps and ultimately having to turn of the skimmer ever so often I think <this> mod will make this skimmer perfect.


----------



## jaypeecee

Wookii said:


> Without wishing to bang the same old drum - for a tenner delivered, the APS skimmer is a far better solution than then Eheim unit.


Hi @Wookii 

I'll second that.

JPC


----------



## Courtneybst

I use the APS Skim-2 on a lidded tank. I was actually surprised at how well it works and it's really easy to clean. 

I didn't even remember it came with that tube, I must have never used it. Works well without anyway.


Expert at nothing, dab hand at many.


----------



## Hufsa

Since this thread may as well be renamed the Cheap Chinese Skimmer Eheim Hating Club, I have a question for you good folks.
Now this may be a really stupid question, but how do you clean the impeller of the APS / SunSun JY-03?
I tried to remove the bottom portion but got unsure if it is meant to come off, and backed out.


----------



## Wookii

Hufsa said:


> Since this thread may as well be renamed the Cheap Chinese Skimmer Eheim Hating Club, I have a question for you good folks.
> Now this may be a really stupid question, but how do you clean the impeller of the APS / SunSun JY-03?
> I tried to remove the bottom portion but got unsure if it is meant to come off, and backed out.



I just run mine for 10 minutes in a bleach or citric acid solution, in a jug. Then rinse thoroughly in fresh water, and do the same again for another 10 minutes in a jug of strong Prime solution. rinse again and job done.

If you really feel the need though, the black base plate does come off allowing you to remove the pump.


----------



## Hanuman

Another report on SunSun JY-03. Not a good one though. For some reason that skimmer seems to do more noice than my actual filter which is 2000L/h 😅
I noticed that it resonates with the whole aquarium and stand. Initially I though it was my filter doing this but then after turning everything off except the skimmer, the noise was still there. In fact one can very well feel the vibration when touching the skimmer under water.


----------



## Hufsa

Oh dear! Has it been like this all along?
Id say you got a faulty one, maybe you can get a replacement from the seller?


----------



## Wookii

Hanuman said:


> Another report on SunSun JY-03. Not a good one though. For some reason that skimmer seems to do more noice than my actual filter which is 2000L/h 😅
> I noticed that it resonates with the whole aquarium and stand. Initially I though it was my filter doing this but then after turning everything off except the skimmer, the noise was still there. In fact one can very well feel the vibration when touching the skimmer under water.



I have two of these (though they are the rebranded APS ones) and they are all but silent. You may have a faulty one? They are cheap, so I can imagine the QC perhaps isn't that strict. It's probably just the impellor catching somehow.


----------



## Hanuman

Hufsa said:


> Oh dear! Has it been like this all along?
> Id say you got a faulty one, maybe you can get a replacement from the seller?





Wookii said:


> I have two of these (though they are the rebranded APS ones) and they are all but silent. You may have a faulty one? They are cheap, so I can imagine the QC perhaps isn't that strict. It's probably just the impellor catching somehow.


I don't think it's faulty. I just think it's chinese lol. I might have exaggerated a bit though. It's not like it's rattling all over the place but it I can definitely feel the low humming stop when the skimmer stops.


----------



## EA James

Hi all,

I’ve got the APS skimmer now to replace the 350. When I installed it in the tank i noticed the floating basket was way above water level so the water wouldn't be able to get in through the grids. I put it in at an angle so there wasn't so much air trapped under it and that seemed to do the job. 

Today i knocked the skimmer and had to reposition it and the same happened with the basket, i thought I'd try turning it on to see what happened and the basket went down fine and it worked as it should. but..... is that the right way of doing it? Would that not be putting more pressure on the motor? Have i done something wrong? 

Cheers


----------



## Wookii

EA James said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I’ve got the APS skimmer now to replace the 350. When I installed it in the tank i noticed the floating basket was way above water level so the water wouldn't be able to get in through the grids. I put it in at an angle so there wasn't so much air trapped under it and that seemed to do the job.
> 
> Today i knocked the skimmer and had to reposition it and the same happened with the basket, i thought I'd try turning it on to see what happened and the basket went down fine and it worked as it should. but..... is that the right way of doing it? Would that not be putting more pressure on the motor? Have i done something wrong?
> 
> Cheers



Yeah, that’s how it works, the air trapped underneath the float, combined with the suction from the pump keeps it set at the right level and keeps it functioning properly even if your tank water level goes up or down a little (due to evaporation or topping off etc)


----------



## EA James

Wookii said:


> Yeah, that’s how it works, the air trapped underneath the float, combined with the suction from the pump keeps it set at the right level and keeps it functioning properly even if your tank water level goes up or down a little (due to evaporation or topping off etc)


Ahh ok good, I was worried it might go bang! 

Cheers matey


----------



## Luvlyjub

There appears to be a number of float guards popping up as an insert rather than a full 3D printed replacement float.

Came across this from France and priced at €1.40 









						grille skimmer eheim skim 350
					






					www3daqua.com
				








Shipping comes at €4.95 and checking if they will send to UK as worth a go and ordering two.


----------



## Luvlyjub

*UPDATE*

So I could not purchase on website to ship to UK and emailed company and with use of Google translator a very helpful person agreed to send direct with simple direct Paypay transaction. For 2 of these it cost after exchange £10 with postage and they arrived in a couple of days. Actually in the pack you receive 2 guards with different size slots so I had 4.

But the design is still wrong as you think you would push it down so shrimp not only can climb in but small ones not enter through the 4 slot intakes of float. It seems when pushed down it interferes with the surface tension with pull of the pump as flow is restricted and the float does not float and does not operate properly. If you just rest on the top of the float then it is fine but you still have the gaps.

I decided to modify this and after destroying 2 of the smaller slot guards that would not let enough flow through no mater what I did when fully pushed down. I then had to add additional vertical guards as picture to limit gap entry into float and fit to top. Luckily after search in garage I found the perfect plastic profile that I cut and glued so the guard sits on top and works a treat 👍

For £10 and a bit of faf I have 2 guards as I will be using 2 skimmers in different tanks but could have had 4 as it does not matter what design you use as it sits above water line. I am sure this is not what the company intended but it simply did not work as I initially expected but happy now and the Green Aqua replacement float with postage cost seemed too much.


----------



## jaypeecee

jaypeecee said:


> I also have the All Pond Solutions Skim-2. It is an excellent design and a doddle to clean - quite unlike the Eheim skim350.


Hi Folks,

I'm beginning to have second thoughts about the All Pond Solutions Skim-2. But, I may be overlooking the obvious . I'm having problems getting into the compartment enclosing the pump itself. Can anyone help? @Wookii, I believe you may have one of these skimmers?

JPC


----------



## ScareCrow

jaypeecee said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm beginning to have second thoughts about the All Pond Solutions Skim-2. But, I may be overlooking the obvious . I'm having problems getting into the compartment enclosing the pump itself. Can anyone help? @Wookii, I believe you may have one of these skimmers?
> 
> JPC


I also have the APS skimmer and think it does a great job. To get to the pump requires pulling the base of the skimmer off. It takes a lot more force than I was expecting. Once the base is off I resulted to pulling on the power cable (not ideal) to get the pump out. I think the tabs that hold the base on are a bit too tight, so I'll remove a bit of plastic to make it easier to take off next time I clean it.


----------



## jaypeecee

ScareCrow said:


> I also have the APS skimmer and think it does a great job. To get to the pump requires pulling the base of the skimmer off. It takes a lot more force than I was expecting. Once the base is off I resulted to pulling on the power cable (not ideal) to get the pump out. I think the tabs that hold the base on are a bit too tight, so I'll remove a bit of plastic to make it easier to take off next time I clean it.


Hi @ScareCrow 

Many thanks for the feedback.

Recently, I tried to remove the base of the skimmer in the early hours of the morning and I was afraid to pull any harder. I'll try again at a better time of day!

JPC


----------



## Wookii

jaypeecee said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm beginning to have second thoughts about the All Pond Solutions Skim-2. But, I may be overlooking the obvious . I'm having problems getting into the compartment enclosing the pump itself. Can anyone help? @Wookii, I believe you may have one of these skimmers?
> 
> JPC



Hi John, I do have a couple of these skimmers, though don't use them anymore. As @ScareCrow says, you can take the black base plate off, however when I wanted to clean it (which is what I assume you are looking to do), I just dropped the whole unit in a jug of bleach solution (or/followed-by a strong citric acid solution), plugged it in and let it run for 24 hours. It came out completely clean.


----------



## jaypeecee

Hi @ScareCrow & @Wookii 

Thanks, guys.

I successfully removed the black base plate this time and was able to give the skimmer a thoroughly good clean. Thanks to you both for your advice.

JPC


----------



## CJM70

Wookii said:


> I went through many of these options with my Eheim 350 - it still managed to kill two fish.
> 
> IModification No.6 - stick the Skim 350 in the classified and get an APS SKIM-2 - sooooo much better than the Eheim; much faster and easier to maintain, much greater surface area skimming meaning it takes much longer to clog, a transparent body to easily spot trapped shrimp etc. I have two now and they both work great.
> 
> View attachment 152108


Looks like a much better option to the eheim.  IMHO, eheim seem to be having design issues in recent years.  I used to love their kit.


----------



## jaypeecee

Hi Folks,

I owe it to @Wookii for suggesting the APS SKIM-2 a while ago. It's running right now in one of my tanks and it works very well. It's also easy to clean and doesn't eat my fish!

JPC


----------



## jaypeecee

CJM70 said:


> IMHO, eheim seem to be having design issues in recent years. I used to love their kit.


Hi @CJM70

I have a few Eheim products - one of which is an earlier streaming pump. Both the design and manufacturing quality of this item are disappointing. I also have an Ecco Pro 130 external filter and it's excellent in every respect. Inconsistent.

Regarding the skim350, what I can't understand is why Eheim still continue to ship these with an inherent design defect - the fact that it may suck in small fish and/or shrimp. For a trivial amount of money, this can easily be rectified. There's a whole thread here on UKAPS advising them what to do!

JPC


----------



## CJM70

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @CJM70
> 
> I have a few Eheim products - one of which is an earlier streaming pump. Both the design and manufacturing quality of this item are disappointing. I also have an Ecco Pro 130 external filter and it's excellent in every respect. Inconsistent.
> 
> Regarding the skim350, what I can't understand is why Eheim still continue to ship these with an inherent design defect - the fact that it may suck in small fish and/or shrimp. For a trivial amount of money, this can easily be rectified. There's a whole thread here on UKAPS advising them what to do!
> 
> JPC


I hear you, and totally agree. I think it was Richard, (the pond guru), Who recently stated on one of his YouTube videos, that eheim don’t seem to be listening at the moment, and are hellbent on cutting costs as much as possible in order to maximise profits. I don’t know what their financial status is, perhaps they are suffering as much as many people as a result of Covid and other changes in the hobby.

I know that the Chinese imports have put a lot of pressure on the more expensive manufacturers, to cut costs. Having said that, Eheim’s prices seem more expensive than ever, and they were never cheap. However they were worth the extra money.

I don’t know what current thoughts are in terms of which canister filter is the best, but the Oase range seem to be quite good at the moment. What do you use currently?


----------



## Hufsa

CJM70 said:


> Richard, (the pond guru)


Ugh, take what the guru of ponds says with a large grain of salt. 
Hes very good at talking smack about other brands while simultaneously pushing his own "magical" filter media  
Which makes him no better than the rest in my eyes. 

Hopeful hobbyists are importing it at great cost to my country, its being toted as the "best" filter media (de-throning Seachems expensive pumice) and I cant say anything about it without getting an angry mob with heavily filled canister filters after me. 
Does my rant have anything to do with skimmers? 
No not really, I just have this kneejerk reaction to certain names whom I think should not be viewed as the authorities they like to present themselves as 

Regardless of the above, Eheim is sadly not what it used to be, that pretty much everyone agrees upon. 
There doesnt seem to be a very clear cut replacement as the new "safe reliable" brand on the market, though in a few years time things could be clearer.

This thread started out being about the Eheim Skimmer but it is embarrassingly outperformed by a cheapo skimmer from fleabay. 
The tread might as well be renamed "There are no satisfactory modifications, put it in storage and buy a SunSun like the rest of us"

I would love to know what they are thinking over at Eheim Headquarters


----------



## jaypeecee

Hi @CJM70


CJM70 said:


> I don’t know what current thoughts are in terms of which canister filter is the best, but the Oase range seem to be quite good at the moment. What do you use currently?


I've also heard good things about the Oase filters.  

I only have one external filter and it's the Eheim Ecco Pro 130, which I mentioned earlier. If and when this packs up, I'll take a look at:

Whale - FILTERS - Products and:






						sera UVC-Xtreme - external filters | sera
					

sera UVC-Xtreme - External filter for aquariums ✔ with integrated UV-C amalgam lamp ✔ electronically controllable ✔ in two performance versions ✔ Find out more now!




					www.sera.de
				




Sicce are based in Italy. I like their products in general but I've never used any of their external filters. Again, I like some of the Sera products but I've never used their external filters.

JPC


----------



## CJM70

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @CJM70
> 
> I've also heard good things about the Oase filters.
> 
> I only have one external filter and it's the Eheim Ecco Pro 130, which I mentioned earlier. If and when this packs up, I'll take a look at:
> 
> Whale - FILTERS - Products and:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sera UVC-Xtreme - external filters | sera
> 
> 
> sera UVC-Xtreme - External filter for aquariums ✔ with integrated UV-C amalgam lamp ✔ electronically controllable ✔ in two performance versions ✔ Find out more now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sera.de
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sicce are based in Italy. I like their products in general but I've never used any of their external filters. Again, I like some of the Sera products but I've never used their external filters.
> 
> JPC



I have had a sera external filter before.  I found that the standard media set up allowed for a lot of detritus in the water column.  But I’m sure with a bit of adjustment, that could easily be corrected. The filter itself was one of the quietest I have ever had.  I actually bought it on a whim having seen a marketing video on YouTube by Sera which showed a modestly planted community aquarium.  I liked the video so bought the product😂😂.

Also I do like their other aquarium products and used to swear by their bio start, even though some people poo-poo such products.  I also used to use their water conditioner “aquatan“, and another product of theirs called “nitrivec“ which was supposed to help with the bio cycle. Again I don’t know whether it did or it didn’t but I have always been quite impatient with adding fish and using those products never lost a single one.


----------

